# What paint to use for asbestos abatement



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Abatement means removal not painting over it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Abatement means removal not painting over it.


 Correct. You may have seen a paint sprayer in action on a job but they are just sprayin water to keep the dust down. Dust is the main culprit for asbostos, like lead.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

As already mentioned, abatement is the removal of the asbestos. We are an EPA Lead Certified Firm and also hold certificates for Asbestos, I've never heard of any way to encapsulate asbestos, lead on the other hand can be encapsulated with a special caoting ment for that purpose,


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

pamela825 said:


> It will cost $400 to have this done professionally. All they do is paint some kind of paint on the areas. I am trying to find out how to buy that
> special paint. Does anyone know?


What is legal and required depends upon your local or regional regs
You'll have to inquire of them as to your options


----------



## colZ (Apr 21, 2010)

*Asbestos Abatement*



housepaintingny said:


> As already mentioned, abatement is the removal of the asbestos. We are an EPA Lead Certified Firm and also hold certificates for Asbestos, I've never heard of any way to encapsulate asbestos, lead on the other hand can be encapsulated with a special caoting ment for that purpose,


What asbestos certification do you hold? It's time for a refresher. EPA recognizes 3 methods of asbestos abatement: removal, enclosure and encapsulation. Removal may be required in some situations but enclosure and encapsulation are common responses I see as an EPA compliance monitoring inspector. In some jurisdictions, a person has be trained and certified to use the encapsulants - check you local laws.


----------



## ethanr1 (Aug 1, 2012)

A friend of mine had a similar situation and he used liquid rubber to encapsulate the asbestos, I think this is the stuff www.liquidrubber.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Asbestos is not a hazard unless it goes airborne. 

I hope what the OP was asking about is sealers and not paint. I have no idea what they cost for residential but know they work all the time in industrial situations. If you can seal an asbestos situation shut and promise not to touch it? No State or the EPA will touch you. 

Illinois Institute of Technology's wind tunnels were almost outdone by the UofI supercomputer. The computer said it could do whatever wind could. Instead someone who had actually sailed a vessel and flown an airplane donated a chunk of money. The cutest research wind tunnels got a fresh burst of air. 

Asbestos everywhere and removing it would have cost millions. Usually engineering departments at IIT were rivals. Environmental engineering stepped in and said the asbestos will work if you just spray something over it to encase it. They did. And the new, tweaked wind tunnel does strange things like testing high-rise windows against opera star shattering wine glass resonance. You all, country hicks as I view you living in short story homes like bugs, may not know that windows in most high-rises are not perfectly flat? If a wind were to pass over them all at the same time they could start singing, like an opera star, and just shatter each other. Wind tunnels tell the glass fabricator how to shape the panel.

Anyhow back to the post, is $400 a fair price to charge the poor lady for sealing against asbestos? Come on guys/gals. Really?

I am not saying I cannot be had for a cup of tea and some biscuits like Nanna made me. And if the OP has proof my Nana is still alive I will be next to her in seconds. Or at least on the next flight. 

$400 was the key for me. Either the OP is a legit DIYer in some English speaking third world outreach post and in need of our help. Or, more cleverly than last time, we got had again. I am trying to imagine the last time I walked into anything, anywhere, anytime and quoted $400


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

sds- you are a trip!

So... for instance I live in a (very) older home that has a few sections of hotwater pipe in the basement that have asbestos wrapped in muslin as pipe covering. Long ago I coated them pretty good with some paint. Seemed to glue it all down. 
I can do that for, lets say $400.....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

$395 plus air or train fare to your ice fishing hole this winter. :thumbsup: I will not only coat against asbestos I will remove all lead for the price. And teach your cat to call when you whistle.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> sds- you are a trip!
> 
> So... for instance I live in a (very) older home that has a few sections of hotwater pipe in the basement that have asbestos wrapped in muslin as pipe covering. Long ago I coated them pretty good with some paint. Seemed to glue it all down.
> I can do that for, lets say $400.....


 
I wrapped mine in duct tape before painting it:laughing: and it was(is) about 60 linear feet of it.:whistling2:

You guys know this thread is a couple years old


----------

